# 1996 Jeep Cherokee Sport Radio



## TxJeepfreak (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 1996 Jeep Cherokee Sport original factory radio w/cassette. It works other than the reception of radio signal is VERY weak. I can only get certain stations ion certain area. It's weird. One area I can get only certain stations above the 100 mark, other areas I can get only certain stations below the 100 mark. I just am wondering did the radio go ka-put? Is the FM receiver in it is no good anymore? I am very unknowledgeable in this area so any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jeep radios are famous for going kaput, usually the display will go first. You could roll the dice and try a used unit(but I do not suggest it).
You have two choices replace the mast or radio, again jeeps being what they are I would replace the radio. But the antenna is cheaper to repalce. If you do replace the antenna make sure it has a good ground after installation. I also suggest to not replace the radio with a factory unit............
Good luck!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like your antenna is short and can't reach out and tune into the signal.


----------

